

Are Subscription Goods Startups Hitting a Wall? - daegloe
http://betakit.com/2012/04/02/are-subscription-goods-startups-hitting-a-wall

======
debacle
It's a lot more expensive to ship and replace a pair of shoes than it is a
DVD.

